# Why HD Storage is divided?



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

I am sure someone here can answer this. Why is the 250 GB storage divided up for high def and standard? Capacity should be combined IMO. I am always running out o f H-def recording space when I have 100+ hours of SD doing nothing?

TIA
bnw:nono2:


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Its not divided, its just that HD uses about 10 times the space of SD. So 180 hours of SD is only 25 hrs of HD (less than 10:1). So the DVR list simply tells you how much of each it could record with the given space left.

Jon


----------



## SteveinDanville (Jun 26, 2002)

bnwtrout said:


> I am sure someone here can answer this. Why is the 250 GB storage divided up for high def and standard? Capacity should be combined IMO. I am always running out o f H-def recording space when I have 100+ hours of SD doing nothing?
> 
> TIA
> bnw:nono2:


Welcome aboard, neighbor!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

j5races said:


> Its not divided, its just that HD uses about 10 times the space of SD. So 180 hours of SD is only 25 hrs of HD (less than 10:1). So the DVR list simply tells you how much of each it could record with the given space left.


Err, OK. However, my wife's 942 Shows a Number of HD Recording Space and also a Number of SD hours left. Or are you saying that the hours remaining are just presented as in the two formats?

TIA


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

I think my point was missed...when I have 0:00 hrs left for HD recording, I still have room to record SD(per the DVR menu). I would like to re-claim any SD space for H-Def recording.

bnw


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Umm, the folks covered your point already.

The reason you may 0 hrs left for HD but still some for SD, is because there isn't enough room to record more HD, but there is room for a little more SD. If you want more room for HD, you gotta delete


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a box... and I can put watermelons or apples in it, or both at the same time if I'm careful.

The box can hold 38 apples.

A watermelon takes up about the same space as 8 apples.

So, I can fill the box with 38 apples... 
Or I can put 4 watermelons, and then put 6 apples in the remaining space...
Or I can put 2 watermelons, and then 22 apples...

And so forth.

Does that help?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

rotflmao!!!


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I have a box... and I can put watermelons or apples in it, or both at the same time if I'm careful.
> 
> The box can hold 38 apples.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

HDMe said:


> ... I can fill the box with 38 apples...
> Or I can put 4 watermelons, and then put 6 apples in the remaining space...
> Or I can put 2 watermelons, and then 22 apples...
> ...


So where do the bananas fit in?


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I have a box... and I can put watermelons or apples in it, or both at the same time if I'm careful.
> 
> The box can hold 38 apples.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> So where do the bananas fit in?


We have no bananas.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes,


----------

